# I have a Ariens mini zoom 34 with a drive problem



## Bigboy71326 (Apr 12, 2021)

The left side handle on my doesn't seem to want to return to the neutral position without me manually finding it. I blindly ordered the dampened shocks and that's not the problem. 
Basically if I'm going forward and let off the handles it wants to keep driving the left side forward untilI manually pull it back and find the neutral spot. Any advice on things to look for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds like a linkage issue to me.


----------



## weeksjames623 (May 18, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Sounds like a linkage issue to me.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

